# Need fan suggestion for Dell 4600



## buddyc1 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a Dell Dimension 4600 and like I understand is typical with this computer, it's case fan is VERY noisy. I can't take it anymore and have to replace it. I think it's already had a negative affect on my 3 year old's concentration level because it's constant noise. It's a 2.8ghz P4. I believe the CPU socket is 478 if that matters. The fan is a Nidec Beta V 92mm. I think it's 92mmx32mm(dimensions are 4"x4"). The pin connection is 3-pin to motherboard. My main concern is having the quietest cooling fan at the lowest price. This is not a gaming rig or used for anything taxing other than the internet and file storage. Please give me some suggestions on a good replacement fan that fits my computer and where to buy, thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello,

In that Dell, the case fan also doubles as the CPU fan. There is a green shroud that directs the air over the heatsink. If you do change the fan, you need one that is quieter that offers the same amount or more airflow than the stock fan. I am pretty sure that it uses a 92mm fan. I would go with something like an Antec TriCool.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Upgrading that fan would be a good start, but he problem with those old Dell cases is that they have almost no airflow and the fan is attached to the CPU_fan header so it is thermally controlled. That means it tends to run full-tilt most of the time.

IF you have the old standard black/grey case with the green heat sink shroud, you can put an 80mm fan between the plastic bezel and the frame which will help a little. There are no mounting holes, but you can literally just zip-tie it in place and forget about it. You can do the same with the newer beige cases, but there should be an existing mounting point. Also, the newer beige cases with the black heat sink shroud could be fiddled with a bit to get another 92mm in FRONT of the heat sink for better flow.

The next step, if you are willing, would be to cut a 120mm hole in the side panel and install a fan and grill. Really quite easy to do.

I did most of these things on my ex's Dell a couple years back, quieted it down to almost silent. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/dimension-3000-light-mod-233488.html I did an acrylic door, you don't need to go that far if you don't want.


----------



## buddyc1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info. That Antec Tricool seemed to get complaints about not really being "double ball bearing" if that even matters but reviews did say it is quiet, though didn't move air very well. Are there any more suggestions on fans or is this still a very good one regardless? 

To Ssrogg, I'm a little confused on "put an 80mm fan between the plastic bezel and the frame" Are you saying to replace the 92mm with a smaller fan and tie it to the rear exhaust grates, or keep the 92mm in place and tie an additional 80mm onto the case somewhere? Also, I had read that the cases are designed to move air through a certain flow pattern that is disturbed by letting ventilation in from the side, or does that really matter... in other words is all ventilation and fan cooling from any direction in the case a good thing regardless of how the case was designed. 

What do you guys thing of the Antec Spot Cool fans and is this something that could help me?. Maybe if I install the Antec Tricool or something else, PLUS the Spot cool to blow on the heat sink and over other areas would that be a good solution? If so, where would I hook it up for power since the 3-pin fan connector on my motherboard is already taken by the case fan? Or is there another connection I can use topower the Spot Cool? Thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The problem with a 92mm fan is that it's going to be loud to throw air. You can get quiet fans but they aren't going to move air. If you really want to quiet it down, look into an aftermarket heatsink and remove the green shroud.


----------



## buddyc1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ssrogg, is this what you are talking about:

YouTube - Removing the Heatsink on the Dell Dimension 1100

This case setup is extremely similar to mine. Only thing I am trying to figure out is where he tied the bottom ties because I don't really see a hole to tie to but I'm sure I could figure something out. I guess the 80mm size fans don't need much tie down to be stable since they are probably not powerful enough to vibrate and move, correct? Is this a simpler and cheaper solution than using the Spot Cool? As gavinzach suggested, is the heatsink the real problem and should be replaced(since it appears so easy to change) regardless or just put a 80mm fan and that should do the trick? If I do change the heat sink, aren't there ones with built-on fans that may be a better option?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It depends on how much you want to spend, really. The 4600 is a socket 478 P4.

This should suit your needs http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-A4012-Cooler-Intel-Socket/dp/B000FEW8JW

That will relieve the case fan from doing double duty, so you could put a quieter 92mm fan in it's place, in effect keeping your CPU cool and your case quieter.

If you really want silent, you are looking at spending some pretty good money on a system that is outdated, but that is your perogative.

Here are a few more expensive options.
http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-KATANA-SCKTN-3000-Processor-nickel-plating/dp/B001R34QBS

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=silent+socket+478+cooler&wrapid=tlif12863031843512&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=15638943900938819853&ei=5G2rTP6RJIGBlAe-waHgCA&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CFkQ8wIwAg#

http://www.axiontech.com/prdt.php?item=9823

If you do decide to change the heatsink, be sure to use a good heatsink paste, properly applied.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

If memory serves, the 92mm attached to the motherboard is proprietary. In other words, you're stuck with it. Has some fiddly extra wire just for the Dells and if that wire is unplugged, the damned thing won't post. Bios won't be able to control an after market CPU cooler fan. Not that that is some huge deal, but worth mentioning.

What I meant with the 80mm fan, is on the FRONT of the case, under the plastic bezel. Just connects with a few plastic tabs, CAREFULLY release the tabs and have a look, you'll see what I mean. I posted the link to my mini-worklog on the Dell. The blue glow at the front is that fan. Tri-Cool are perfectly good fans, btw. But are a bit loud-ish at high speed (not bad, but noticeable).


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The 4600 will work with an aftermarket to the best of my knowledge. I just had one here that had a intel cooler installed with the stock 92 still in the back. It was a little quieter than stock, but the fans DELL used back then where real whiny.


----------

